#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What is the breathtaking view you have seen while traveling?

## Bhavya

Last Tuesday I went to Colombo by train and I took morning 5:45 train. While traveling I was able to saw the sunrise which was incredible and true breathtaking feel. I was mesmerized by the golden-orange shining beauty in the sky. Do you guys have any moment like this? If yes, what is the breathtaking view you have seen while traveling?

----------

